# confounding factors



## Francesc20

Hola de nuevo, ¿alguien me echa una mano con "due to these confounding, low socioeconomic and demographic factors along with other influential...?, no me gusta factores confusos, ¿tal vez interrelacionados o entremezclados? Gracias, foreros.


----------



## coolbrowne

Hola *Francesc20*

¿Por favor, podrías brindarnos la oración completa?

Gracias


----------



## Francesc20

Hola coolbrowne, la frase dice así: The determinist theory, one perspective of crime, suggests that such individuals are predisposed to commit burglary due to these confounding, low socioeconomic and demographic factors along with other influential personality and developmrnt factors".

gracias de nuevo


----------



## coolbrowne

Gracias, *Francesc20*

Veo que tienes razón.  A mí también no me suena "*confusos*". Sugiero "*desconcertantes*".

Saludos


----------



## Francesc20

Hola coolbrowne, gracias por la respuesta, pero en este contexto lo veo mas como factores que se pueden entrelazar puesto que son factores con temas comunes.
Muchas gracias y un saludo


----------



## coolbrowne

Creo que tu idea hace sentido. 


Francesc20 said:


> ...que se pueden entrelazar puesto que son factores con temas comunes...


Al concentrarme en el adjetivo "confounding", no me di cuenta  de que el original es muy mal escrito, especialmente el uso de dicho adjetivo, el cual viene del verbo
to confound (_someone_) - causar confusión en la mente (_de alguien_)​De hecho no cabe. Posiblemente el intento fuera algo como "_*compounded*_" porque los factores citados se *combinam*. Y ya que llegamos acá, debo también confesar  que se me había escapado otra razón porque esta construcción es imposible:
due to these confounding, _low socioeconomic and demographic factors_ ​En mi opinión, cuando se analisa separadamente las dos componentes "low socioeconomic factors" y "demographic factors", se queda claro que falta al menos una palabra. Los factores serían la _baja *condición*_ (¿"status"?) _socioeconómica_ y _factores demográficos_ (no especificados). Entonces, tal vez,
devido a la combinación de la baja condición socioeconómica y factores demográficos, bien como influencias de otras personas (***) y factores de desarrollo​Saludos

*(*)* también "personality" está mal empleado


----------



## Francesc20

Gracias coolbrowne por tu apreciación, realmente complicado darle sentido a la frasecita, suerte que en el foro se encuentran personas como tú,
Un saludo.


----------



## translator.cat

Una posibilidad: "factores distorsionadores" o "factores de distorsión". Otra: "factores de confusión" o "factores confusionarios". Y otra más: "variable parásita".

Algún experto en estadística, medicina, etc. tendría que aclarar si son términos equiparables e intercanviables.

Saludos


----------



## m4ri4chan

Buenas, soy bióloga y en genética se una mucho confounding factors, refiriéndose como bien dices a factores que interrelacionan entre sí y modifican el resultado final. A mí me gusta la traducción "factores de interferencia", ya que implica tanto interrelación como el hecho de que pueden producir un efecto y modular al resto. Espero que te sea de ayuda.

Un saludo.


----------



## Word Police

IN statistics* is an extraneous variablein a statistical model that correlates (positively or negatively) with both the dependent variable and the independent variable.*


----------



## pachanga7

De acuerdo que "confounding factor" es un término común en estos contextos. Se refiere a los factores que pueden complicar o interferir con el analisis, como ya han dicho otros foreros.

Factores de "personality and development" van a tratar de los rasgos del individuo y su desarrollo psicológicos.


----------

